# Sanctuary Caregiver information needed



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone have any information on Sanctuary Caregivers? We could examples, forms or websites that could help us better understand. 
Thank you!!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Not exactly sure what you are looking for?

Here are some sanctury sites:
http://sanctuaryanimalrefuge.org/1/contact.htm

http://www.bestfriends.org/

http://www.smilingdogfarms.org/Welcome.html


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

We are looking for info that explains to adoptors what a sanctuary caregiver does and information that helps us make up contracts for those who adopt dogs that need financial assistance medically, and then a contract for those who want to give money to those dogs in need.


----------

